# anyone see this Swift in Torbay



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

My mate rang me yesterday and told me he has just seen a brand new Swift at the traffic light with the writing on the side reading "before you buy one of these speak to me". 
Anyone know what this is about???


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there is a 10 page post on this site which has now been blocked 
chapter


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Odds on it is to do with the "scuttle gate" saga. Not the fault of dealers or convertors/manufacturers, ( like Swift) but a design fault by the base vehicle manufacturer that was slow in being rectified. See the many posts on the subject, suggest searching " water feature".


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

chapter said:


> there is a 10 page post on this site which has now been blocked
> chapter


10 pages discussing what?


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I think you will find it had been parked earlier outside a dealer in Paington!!!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

no its to do with this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=43784
chapter


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

If it is about him, chapter , then I have no sympathy for him! I followed the thread and decided that solutions were not on the agenda for him! There was a lot of sensible advice and reasonable help offered by many. An anger management course might be applicable in this case or a 24/7 heart attack resuss team in the back of the m/h!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: you got to give him credit he sure knows how to upset pople :lol: How long before he sees common sence & takes everybody's advice :lol: 
terry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Some people are beyond help.


----------

